# How long can you hold at Full Draw?



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

To make it really interesting make the targets out of steel with a cut out vital area !!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

What is the min/max poundage ? - need to set a limit cause I could hold a 20lb draw for awhile !


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

Is this also for trad? Cause it makes holding a bit harder


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Do I win if I bring a cross-bow?

Good luck....sounds fun!!!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

This will be a Compound Bow Challenge, and we are looking at a system of handicap that will take into account draw weight, Letoff. Distances will be from 20 to 40 yards. I am thinking that we may put a limit on body shots to stay in play................lets say 3 in a row and no more than 6 for 30 shots. 12 rings are in play.

I would like to do something for Crossbow skill and Trad..........................again we are open to Ideas!

Bob


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Jason, you can bring anything to my shoots...................your in buddy:wink:


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

MLabonte said:


> What is the min/max poundage ? - need to set a limit cause I could hold a 20lb draw for awhile !


APA Bows weight 20 pounds............................dam, your my hero!

JK

I know I owe you a phone call.


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds like a cool new event,agreed though there needs to a rule set for poundage,and maybe even letoff...someone that can hold a gx cam pse for 3 minutes,could easily hold an elite gt500 for 6 minutes...bring this closer to nebraska for me would ya,lol....i can hold my retribution at 72 lbs,and low let off for an akready timed many times 7 minutes...and still be accurate with the shot...i practice this for elk hunting all the time.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

retribution said:


> Sounds like a cool new event,agreed though there needs to a rule set for poundage,and maybe even letoff...someone that can hold a gx cam pse for 3 minutes,could easily hold an elite gt500 for 6 minutes...bring this closer to nebraska for me would ya,lol....i can hold my retribution at 72 lbs,and low let off for an akready timed many times 7 minutes...and still be accurate with the shot...i practice this for elk hunting all the time.


Dam, thats 3.5 hours of holding........................look out Survivor.......................we may be on to something.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I think you are badly underestimating how long a stubborn person will continue to hold at full draw. This could well get into an hour or more, and as people become over-fatigued but won't give up, you could have some dangerous stray arrows. In all seriousness, you should reconsider this.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Stash said:


> I think you are badly underestimating how long a stubborn person will continue to hold at full draw. This could well get into an hour or more, and as people become over-fatigued but won't give up, you could have some dangerous stray arrows. In all seriousness, you should reconsider this.


Stash, I agree that we must look at safety first. Take my word, we are going to make this a safe event. This will be done on a 1 to 1 system, shooter and timer. It will be on a shooting line and not a 3D Course and we have a lot of room for a backstop. This is why I also would look at a body count vs vital hit to weed out the fatigue factor. We can also set a time limit. If you think about this it is more about the accuracy factor that just brute strength. 

I will say I am thankful you brought your view up. Would love to talk more about this with you to see what would get your nod for safety and get a good event out of this.

Bob


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

How about a minimum hold time of 3-5 minutes or so before they can shoot? Maybe incorporating a moving deer target that takes its time to "step out" from behind a tree and present an ethical chest shot? Or a target you can turn from head-on to broadside after a few minutes.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Sean has been through this kind of event before,what they did is set up an elimination type set up, all archers start at 3 min at full draw then shoot at the 3 min mark at a target 35-40yrds those with the high scores or ties advance to the next round at 5min going on in 2min intervals till one is left target distances could be marked or unmarked and any distance if you want really


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you both for the ideas and past reference. If you do not mind I would like to run the rules breakdown we put in place to get your feedback. I like the elimination ideas because again I believe it will get the possible "unsafe conditions" out early and allow for some top competition.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

I want in to this event, sounds like a blast and gives me a great excuse for a road trip to A-Burg for a visit with the family.:angel:


----------

